
Sublime Text 3.0 - fbnlsr
https://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-text-3-point-0
======
alexggordon
While I know it might be a little hidden, I'd just like to say I'm really glad
Will Bond of Package Control[0] was able to join[1] the Sublime Text team.
Having first class support for Package Control in ST is definitely one of the
features I value the most out of Sublime Text and IMHO one of the things that
still keeps it very competitive with Atom other text editors.

I use packages from ST almost every day and plus I wouldn't have gotten my
first job without Will (thanks for hiring me even after seeing all that
terrible code I wrote), so I can actually say my life would be a lot different
without his influence. I'm really happy he's officially part of the team.

[0] [https://packagecontrol.io/](https://packagecontrol.io/)

[1] [https://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-
text-3-bui...](https://www.sublimetext.com/blog/articles/sublime-
text-3-build-3103)

~~~
tombusby
Speaking of, the GitGutter plugin I use just broke on this update.

[https://github.com/jisaacks/GitGutter](https://github.com/jisaacks/GitGutter)

Doesn't even appear in the installable list now. Hopefully he'll get some of
these hickups with package manager sorted.

~~~
wbond
If it isn't in the installable list, you may have it installed already.

Package Control is open source and contributions are welcome! We finally get
to rip out support for ST2 and Python 2.6 now also!

~~~
tombusby
Yeah that was a part of the problem.

[https://github.com/jisaacks/GitGutter/issues/444](https://github.com/jisaacks/GitGutter/issues/444)

It was still installed... but broken.

------
lvoudour
Sublime is probably the first GUI text editor that left me satisfied.
Everything else over the years was either non-portable, slow or lacking
features. After two months of use I just had to buy it, it's worth the price.

\- It's fast and responsive, can handle large files and personally I've never
seen it leaking memory or crashing

\- Love the goto anything and command palette, brilliant

\- Text editing is great and can be easily enhanced with existing plugins

\- Theming is great

\- Project handling is a bit weird, but once you get the hang of it it's
fantastic

I don't do use IDE-like features (auto-complete, linting, compiling, etc.) nor
integration features (version control for example) so I can't say how it fares
in that aspect.

Recently I tried VSCode and Atom. They are portable and feature rich out of
the box, but God are they slow and memory hungry. I can definitely see the
appeal for web devs but it doesn't work for me, I value responsiveness above
all else (that's the main reason I avoid dedicated IDEs)

~~~
bitexploder
First: I love ST. It is an amazing software that runs just as good on
Mac/Linux/Win. In a pinch I will download and use it and never complain.
Python extensibility is also great, since Python is the language I do best.

That said, and I hate to be this guy (not really), but... Emacs?

* Performance: Acceptable on modern day

* Goto Anything: Helm/Projectile, command palette = M-x

* Text Editing: It is what emacs does best as a program

* Themes: Yes

* Project Handling: Projectile

* IDE Features: These exist

* Source Control Integration: Many people use emacs purely because of Magit, it is a great git UI that people won't know about in general because it is runs on emacs

I copy my ~/.emacs.d to a server, literally my whole environment minus some
tty nuisances just works. Everything. All my package versions. Emacs is stable
enough that not many things break between big versions 23/24/25.

There are two areas ST wins: Out of the box configuration and performance on
very big things. It is true the learning curve to settle all of these features
I am mentioning is non-trivial, but Emacs is open source and, like I
mentioned, very stable. It has gotten enough right in its initial concept that
it will always be a fine environment to mangle up some text in files into
whatever you want.

This brings me to my next point, there is nothing really new under the sun
regarding text editing. Atom/VS Code/Eclipse/IntelliJ/Emacs -- you want to
edit a bunch of files in a directory structure, navigate quickly and easily
between files and get context important information about the code. Everything
else is just flavors of those same chores, often specialized to a few
programming languages or whatever new things are popular at the time
(JavaScript / Can we build an editor in JavaScript).

I have seen very little innovation in the field of text editing. Light table
was interesting, and its no surprise it is very Clojure/Lisp oriented. I am in
a giant lisp machine when editing code in emacs, I can whack out a lisp
expression anywhere and emacs will faithfully evaluate it for me.

Next point: If you work in a language or big project you need a way to
navigate and generate lots of boiler plate in some languages (Java). IDEs help
there, but...

Final point: The speed with which we write text as programmers is not the
limiting factor of how much software we can produce and never has been.

My conclusion was to invest in one editor that has been around a long time and
just not worry too much about it. I can use emacs in 20 years probably. Who
knows about atom or vs code or whatever. So it isn't a pro emacs, you should
use emacs reply to you, but that over the long run, using the same system to
edit text is probably worth it. Stick with one thing and ignore everything
else unless you are forced to use some IDE, and even then really try to avoid
it. Even then I am pretty sure I could do my job with Gedit or Notepad without
much of a productivity hit.

edit: formatting

~~~
city41
I agree that finding an open source, well established and powerful editor is
an investment worth making. That basically means vim or emacs. Once over the
learning curve, you're setup for long term productivity gains and stability.
Since neither editor is going anywhere and they run on pretty much anything.

But for many people, the initial learning curve just isn't worth it. Sublime,
Atom and VS Code are all very popular because you just install them and start
coding.

I'd love to see someone shake up the space with a "modern" take on emacs and
vim: native, fast, powerful, very configurable, terminal based, but also with
a conscious view on the initial learning curve and out of the box usefulness.

~~~
pinum
I think you should forget the whole "terminal based" thing. TUI text editors
don't make much sense anymore. Native GUIs are much less clunky and much more
discoverable.

~~~
adamrt
I have my development machine at Digital Ocean. My local machine is an under
powered macbook air (underpowered now that I use lots of docker for
development). I'll probably just get a tiny chromebook next as I just want a
dumb terminal.

I run emacs over ssh/tmux. I love it, emacs never shuts down, all my shells
run through emacs as well. I can use any machine with my sshkey and be back to
work immediately. I can increase the size of the machine, have public access
to my dev box if needed. If I have a bad internet connection it doesnt matter
since its just sending low bandwidth over ssh. All the real bandwidth comes
from DigitalOcean and is super fast.

~~~
mov
I do pretty much the same but using mosh instead of ssh. It's really stable
even on low bandwidth of crappy mobile connection.

------
kylebebak
Sublime Text is among the best pieces of software I've used. I bought the
license a couple of years ago, and would gladly pay the same amount again.

I love its core functionality: speed and stability, search, command palette,
file navigation, Goto. I've used a number of editors over the years, and none
have felt as fundamentally sound as Sublime Text.

The best feature of all is the Python plugin API. Sublime lacks some OOTB
functionality of newer editors, but the plugin ecosystem makes this a non-
issue if you're willing to invest in extending your editor. If you write code
6+ hours a day, you should be. Git integration (GitGutter and GitSavvy) is
awesome, as is linting (SublimeLinter) and project management
(ProjectManager).

I wrote an HTTP client plugin for Sublime called Requester
([https://github.com/kylebebak/Requester](https://github.com/kylebebak/Requester))
in a few thousand lines of code. It matches Postman, Insomnia, Paw et al. on
features, and in my opinion handily beats them on usability. It's the plugin
API that makes this possible.

Here's my guess on what Jon Skinner set out to do with Sublime Text: build a
rock-solid text editor and make it as extensible as possible. Until someone
does this better, Sublime is the best editor out there.

~~~
ehsankia
Sublime just makes editing _fun_ for me. Especially with the ctrl+d multi-
selection.

When it comes to editors, there's definitely a big spectrum of how much it
does vs how lightweight/simple it is, and I think Sublime Text, for a majority
of my usecases at least, is in the sweet spot.

Don't get me wrong, full fledged IDEs are useful sometimes too, but every time
I go to use them, I always spend half my time searching and fighting the
program instead of being productive. That's what I mean by Sublime making
programming fun. Things don't get in your way and everything is very clean.
Sure it may do less, but at least it doesn't drown you in features you don't
use either.

~~~
kylebebak
I love Sublime for writing anything, not just code.

MarkdownEditing ([https://github.com/SublimeText-
Markdown/MarkdownEditing](https://github.com/SublimeText-
Markdown/MarkdownEditing)), optionally combined with Distraction Free mode, is
my preferred setup for anything that's not code: docs, blog posts, prose, etc.

------
Sir_Cmpwn
>apt/yum/pacman repositories for Linux

Major kudos to these guys for distributing their software properly on Linux!

~~~
teamhappy
Let me rephrase that.

Major kudos to these guys for enduring distributing their software properly on
Linux!

~~~
gkya
It's easy to write a PKGBUILD for Arch, and IDK RPM but writing a Debian
package is not that hard too, I've written a .deb that installs all the
software I use on Ubuntu Gnome and it's just a directory and two or three
files. Its docs could use a bit of help though, the Debian handbook is
sometimes very superficial.

~~~
mattl
Would you share how you made that deb? Sounds useful.

~~~
gkya
I just made a blog post on this:
[http://www.gkayaalp.com/deb.html](http://www.gkayaalp.com/deb.html)

~~~
mattl
Thanks.

------
jcolella
"One of the areas I'm especially proud of in Sublime Text 3 is performance". I
totally agree with this statement. Writing software in sublime has certainly
made my life easier. Kudos to Jon and team.

~~~
noway421
I opened 70mb file on a macbook air the other day, and apart from around 7 sec
loading time, i didn't notice that it is any more than a 100 kb just by the UI
feel. Really great job.

------
bad_user
I like Sublime Text, but one thing that has really annoyed me is the lack of
support for font ligatures.

See [https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode](https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode)

It's a superficial reason, but I've gotten very used to them in Emacs,
IntelliJ IDEA, VS Code and Atom, yes, I'm still using all of them
interchangeably :-(

~~~
eberkund
Supporting this is apparently requires major changes to their rendering engine
so probably won't be added until at least version 3.1 or 4.

------
joncalhoun
Kudos to the ST team for never trying to patent or sue random companies for
using the multi-select feature. That feature alone has helped improve so many
editors.

~~~
danielvf
Note that that feature was in TextMate, which was Sublime's inspiration.

~~~
jskinner
No, it wasn't. I believe TextMate had a feature where you could edit multiple
lines at once, but it was part of a column selection mode, it certainly wasn't
free form multiple selections.

Multiple Selections were one of the earliest core features built for Sublime
Text, and weren't inspired from other software. I don't think TextMate existed
when I implemented this.

~~~
mmjaa
PC-Write had it, long, long ago and .. like ST .. this feature was the only
reason I used that app.

~~~
shubhamjain
I can't comment on how well it was implemented in PC-Write but it won't be
far-fetched to say that Sublime made multiple-selections mainstream. I had
seen some references to vim plugins that offered that feature but it had
limited abilities. The three ways of doing multiple selections—selecting
multiple instances of a word, placing multiple cursors downwards in succeeding
lines, and using point and click—made Sublime's implementation vastly more
powerful.

~~~
mmjaa
Back in the day (early-mid 80's), PC-Write was kind of like the SublimeText of
the era.

Multiple-select was indeed one of the key reasons to use it, as a programmers
editor, even though it was intended for more general-purpose word processing
tasks.

Anecdotal experience: my first unboxing of ST2 led to the proclamation:
"finally, someone has done multi-select cursors again, almost as good as PC-
Write back in the day!"

------
mstade
I honestly can't believe I'm saying this, but: can you please enable me to buy
a new license for 4.0 even though it may not even be on the road map yet? Or
switch to / enable a subscriber model which is paid yearly and gives access to
all upgrades?

I rely so much on sublime for my day to day work and I fear the $80 or
whatever I paid for it whenever ago is too cheap for the amount of value I'm
getting out of it, and I'd hate to see this magnificent piece of software fall
by the wayside because of an unsustainable business model.

Of course, if the business is perfectly sustainable then you know, carry on as
you where.

~~~
TheKarateKid
Can someone please explain to me why $80 for Sublime Text is a good price for
a text editor?

I'm not flaming, I genuinely want to know. I've tried Gedit, Atom, VS Code,
Notepad++ and I fail to see what Sublime offers over those to justify the
price.

~~~
nichochar
It's highly likely that OP simply stumbled upon it, or someone recommended it,
and now he learned it and is used to it and knows how productive it can be.

Thing is, same is true for any other good IDE, of which there are plenty.

Personally, it always blows my mind that people don't use VIM :) if they
actually spent 5-20hours learning VIM correctly they would not touch these
inferior pretty looking UIs

~~~
cletus
Whereas I view vim as simply a necessary evil and I mean "necessary" in the
sense that I want to edit something over ssh.

Bret Viktor's oft-quoted "Inventing on Principle" talk touches on this subject
where a lot of research has shown that bimodal editors are worse. While I
can't argue for how true that statement is, it's certainly been my experience.
I always find it jarring to think I'm in command mode but I'm actually in edit
mode or vice versa. Any vim user has had the experience of pasting text in
command mode. I just absolutely hate bimodal editors.

Additionally, staunch vim (and emacs) users I know seem to spend an inordinate
amount of time screwing around with plugins to get some pale version of
behaviour you get out the box on any halfway decent IDE or even text editor.

I feel the same way about learning yet another series of keyboard shortcuts
for, say, tmux/screen.

You could argue the mouse is slower. I'm not sure if this actually holds up to
empirical measurement (or at least not to the degree that's claimed) but the
point is, the barrier for entry is so much lower. You can just click around
and find things. If you find yourself doing something a lot, you can find out
what the keyboard shortcut is.

Thus you don't need to spend 50 hours upfront on a GUI editor.

~~~
nicoburns
The 'micro' text editor is a fantastic vim replacement for SSH editing. It's a
text-ui like vim, but it has mouse support (for selecting text, etc), and
keyboard shortcuts that match bio stands, ctrl-s for save, ctrl-q for quit,
etc.

~~~
Lio
Worth noting, Vim has full mouse support for scrolling, selecting text,
resizing windows, etc. in the terminal and when working over SSH.

------
lopatin
Still the gold standard as far as I'm concerned. It seems to be the only
editor that focuses on my happiness by providing a flawless text editing
experience. It feels like using a modern iPhone compared to a 2005 Android
phone (and yes, the Android phone was probably more extensible).

~~~
khamisiyah
A small correction: the first Android phone was released in 2008.

~~~
lopatin
touché. Maybe OS X vs Ubuntu Desktop is a better comparison. (Can you tell I
like Apple products?)

~~~
anderber
This is an interesting comparison. Curious as what you think makes OS X
better. From what I understand Ubuntu is faster, uses less resources and is
much more extensible. All things know to be Sublime-like.

~~~
jeffbax
*macOS ;)

For me, the UI paradigms are certainly more cohesive… but most importantly I
don't think any platform has the quality software that OS X has when it comes
to attention to detail/usability. Like many with Sublime, I'm happy to pay for
other commercial software if its notably better than the free options.

Ubuntu is probably leaner, but in an age of i7s and 16GB ram not sure that
matters as much. OS X is aggressive at using what you can throw at it, which
generally has made things feel faster than me, but I came from Windows in
2004.

It generally strikes the balance of what I deem the finest commercial
software, with a very great open source ecosystem 90% as good as Linux. Makes
for a very good dev environment, and the hardware is unbeatable (which is made
possible by the software integration)

~~~
crispinb
I agree with all of this except

> the hardware is unbeatable

The new macbook pros are gobsmackingly expensive in much of the world,
marginally less so in the US. Apple's obdurate refusal to use touch screens
puts them far behind the mainstream leading edge now. I understand their
reasoning, but haven't yet met anyone with a touchscreen laptop who would go
back to using one without.

And the coup de grace is the new fake keyboard, which is unusable for all-row
touch typists. My next laptop will most likely be a Dell XPS 15 with one
flavour or other of Linux. I'd prefer macOS, but the hardware isn't worth
living with.

------
evv
I see the author, jskinner, is hanging out on this thread!

Have you ever considered open-sourcing SLT? This is your only route to
immortalize this amazing piece of software. I'm sure you'd receive immense
community contributions and widespread support. If you switch to a donation
model + enterprise support plans, I think you're likely to earn greatly more
than you currently do.

I love SLT and have used it throughout my career, but I still feel more
comfortable depending on Atom because I know it will be supported by the
community in the event that something bad happens with the ownership. If you
don't open-source SLT, I sadly believe that open alternatives like Atom will
outlive it.

~~~
ksec
Sometimes I wonder why there isn't a model, where its Author put up after
Number of Copies sold, it will be open sourced.

Of Coz it wont be a small amount. It could be 25,000 copies. But then lot of
companies, whom may like Sublime, could spend and join the race.

~~~
stanmancan
If you spend years taking the risk and building a piece of software; why give
it away once it's successful?

------
jrwiegand
ST2 was the first text editor that really caught my eye. They have also been
great with allowing users to permanently "trial" the software. I moved to ST3
beta as soon as it came out and the transition was mostly smooth.

Then VSCode came out and I loved every second of it. It does take more up more
memory and is a bit slower but they are quality software and the difference to
me is negligible. I cannot see myself going back. SublimeHQ lost me when they
stopped updating the software regularly. I know it was rock solid software but
the project seemed to be a standstill and VSCode grabbed my attention. Now it
has many more features and better support from MS. I cannot imagine a reason
to switch unless ST3 gets the same level of love.

------
giancarlostoro
I gotta say their new homepage looks like eye candy:

[https://www.sublimetext.com/](https://www.sublimetext.com/)

~~~
donatj
On my iPad however the text is so large as to be difficult to read.

~~~
wbond
Unfortunately I don't have an iPad to test with. Is it zooming to 480px wide?

~~~
SippinLean
Indeed it's quote large:
[https://i.imgur.com/6vNoC2d.png](https://i.imgur.com/6vNoC2d.png)

If you have a Mac laying around the office install Xcode and the Simulator to
test and debug iOS devices.

~~~
Jare
I have no idea why you got the downvotes. Also, you can check it out with the
device emulator in chrome devtools.

------
losvedir
Heh, I was confused at first before remembering that what I have been using
for these past years was a "beta". Unfortunately, I guess that means all these
great new features in the announcement are ones that I'm already completely
familiar with. But I suppose I should still go and upgrade my license. It's
been my daily driver editor for more than 5 years now, and it's easily worth
the $30 to upgrade my ST2 license!

------
AdmiralAsshat
Bar none, my favorite editor. I try to use Vim only sometimes to make sure I
keep those commands in shape, but Sublime remains for hardcore work. It breaks
my heart that it's closed source.

I do wonder sometimes how much the app makes and/or how much someone would
have to pay the developer to open source it.

~~~
theHazardMan
There is "VIntage Mode" for ST, but unfortunately it's not entirely accurate
and also doesn't support some commands. VSCode's VIM plugin is more complete.

~~~
e_proxus
There's also the new Sublime Six which is very promising:
[http://www.sublimesix.com](http://www.sublimesix.com)

------
8draco8
I think they finally faced the truth that over 90% of users was using "beta"
version (actually their words and stats) and listened to some comments on HN.
Good job guys! I'm glad that my favourite editor is finally out.

EDIT:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14424220](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14424220)

~~~
FichteFoll
There is more that goes into declaring a release as "stable" than just having
it not crash.

For example, take the updated homepage, the licence upgrade process, the
proper integration into linux package managers and more.

Couple that with the perception of users of things being "stable" having more
reliability and them more likely trying it out and finding rare bugs or
issues. Just looking at the forum today revealed a couple issues that nobody
on the dev releases has discovered or reported.

That said, you still have to release a stable version every once in a while
and they knew that. Unfortunately it took longer than anticipated.

------
kabdib
I bought ST2 in 2013, and I'm a littled bummed they pushed the "your license
works for ST3" back that far. They deserve more; I might buy another copy
anyway.

(My favorite editor is an Emacs clone called Epsilon. It hasn't been updated
in a decade, but it still works great. On the other hand, it hasn't been
updated in a decade and I think the writing is on the walls, and I'll have to
move to something else. 25 years of muscle memory are hard to deal with,
though. I'd definitely throw some money the author's way if he ever decided to
do a new release).

~~~
secure
As per [http://www.lugaru.com/](http://www.lugaru.com/), they released an
evaluation version of epsilon on 2017-09-01, so just 12 days ago.

~~~
kabdib
Steve refreshes the monthly eval (I assume it's got a time-based fuse baked
in). So we know he's still alive :-)

Epsilon is still a fantastic tool and you can customize the crap out of it,
but there are some things (like multiple native windows) that you can't do,
that I'd really like to have. Ah well.

------
eptakilo
I primarily use VSCode as my editor but I used Sublime back in the days.

I haven't touched it in a while. How do these two editors compare lately?

~~~
reificator
I'm in the same boat, though I find it unlikely that I would go back to
Sublime at this point.

VSCode is free, (mostly) MIT, has a unified debugger, great git support,
integrated terminal emulator, and a nice healthy extension community.

Sublime is cheap for how often you'll use it, but not free. It's proprietary.
Git support even with paid plugins is lacking, especially compared to VS Code.

I'm glad I bought Sublime when I did, but I'm also glad I found VSCode when I
did. If there's a choice between FOSS and proprietary, and the FOSS project
already works better, the proprietary option is unlikely to make a comeback
for me.

~~~
yodsanklai
Same here. I switched from Sublime to VSCode a few weeks ago after reading
some comments here on HN. I don't think I will go back to Sublime for the
reasons you mentioned. I also have the feeling that thanks to a fast
increasing community the extensions are more polished (in particular, I like
the vim mode better).

Sublime is indeed faster and more lightweight but that's not enough for me to
keep using it.

------
dham
Love Sublime Text. Haven't been able to switch to any of the Electron editors
because of the horrible font rendering on Mac(Chrome issue). One note: Jon
needs to show the new adaptive theme with matching title bar for MacOS on the
main page.

~~~
provemewrong
> One note: Jon needs to show the new adaptive theme with matching title bar
> for MacOS on the main page.

Wow, that's nice! Since it's not the default, if you hadn't mentioned it, I
wouldn't even know about it.

------
jrochkind1
What with being in beta for so long, I expected the actual 3.0 to be much like
the (last beta) that I had been using. But there are significant changes to
the UI, that I'll have to get used to or figure out how to customize (or wait
for plugins to customize).

What's with the "/ _" 'icon' next to many files? I'm not sure what it's
supposed to indicate. As you can see in the screenshot in the announcement,
some files have a rectangular 'document' icon (unrecognized format?), some
have a '<>' icon (html/markdown-type format?), and some have a '/_' icon... no
idea? Is that supposed to mean "source code"? I am not a fan.

~~~
knodi123
> What's with the "/" 'icon' next to many files?

Hah. Just noticed that myself. It's the icon for "shell script", I think,
which includes a wide variety of file types. If you cmd-shift-p and pick
"install package", and then install "A File Icon", then that peculiarity is
instantly and permanently replaced with meaningful icons (for all the types
that I happen to use in my dayjob, at least).

~~~
jrochkind1
Thanks! I think I already had A File Icon installed, but somehow it broke on
upgrade to 3.0, I'll try reinstalling.

------
schneidmaster
Thrilled to finally see ST3 out of beta, it's like Christmas in September.
I've used ST3 beta for literally thousands of hours since 2013, and ST2 before
that. I've tried many newer options (Atom, VSCode, etc) but nothing has come
close to matching the stability, speed, and reliability. I echo the other
comments that I would gladly pay far more than the $70 I spent 5 years ago.

------
macrael
May this be a thread where people post their favorite ST tweaks. Things that
really make a difference day to day.

I for one swapped the mapping of paste and paste and indent because I want the
latter's behavior to be default.

I also use a proportional font and love it. Something I can't get vim to do.

I like gitgutter though it doesn't refresh properly always.

What are your favorite plugins?

~~~
LesZedCB
Material Theme. Best UI Theme in my opinion.

[https://packagecontrol.io/packages/Material%20Theme](https://packagecontrol.io/packages/Material%20Theme)

------
cypher543
I'm surprised the "minihtml" HTML/CSS engine is buried in the release notes.
That sounds like an amazing little component and something that would be
extremely useful for projects that don't want to embed an entire browser
engine. Even if Sublime itself remained closed, I would love to see minihtml
open sourced!

------
Finnucane
I've been using ST 3 long enough that I forgot it was still technically beta.

~~~
ajoy39
I found an old laptop I hadn't used in about 3 years, fired it up and quipped
to my friends "Hah, this thing is so old it's still running the beta of ST3!"

------
herf
I'm a daily user since 2012, and I'm glad they made me pay for the upgrade.
Best editor ever.

Sublime makes cross-platform development easy, and it's so much faster than
the alternatives.

------
Varcht
500+ comments and no mention of the touch bar support?

Not really surprised, after 6 mos I don't think I've used the touch bar for
anything other than mute / volume.

~~~
crispinb
Perhaps because so many developers avoid the touch bar macbooks? Everyone I
know here has been buying 15" mbpro refurbs to forestall the dreaded day (ie.
touch bar or just abandon macs?)

------
tuananh
$80 for something we make a living on is very reasonable.

~~~
mattl
There's a real danger I think in relying on a proprietary software program for
something so key as text editing. For many developers, their editor will be
with them for their whole career. Proprietary software has a tendency to not
stick around.

I hope to see Sublime eventually released under a free software license. I'd
donate to that project.

~~~
criddell
It's not that hard to switch, especially for a developer that lives in the
software. It might take a few days, but if your brain is still fairly plastic,
you will adapt.

If you are like my parents that can't get on the internet if the browser icon
disappears from their desktop, then there might be a problem.

~~~
mattl
I must be like your parents. My brain feels hard wired to Emacs.

~~~
criddell
Just out of curiosity, are you okay with that?

------
danieldk
In my experience, the beta had been stellar for ages. But now I can finally
drop the money on them ;).

Purchased the upgrade license at and incredibly modest price of $30.

~~~
satysin
Just checked and my upgrade cost is only $11 which I can't really argue with
;)

~~~
sbuttgereit
My upgrade was $11 also, which seems way too little.

Unless I'm way underestimating the subscriber base and associated economies of
scale, and they really can afford to drive the upgrade rate by making it this
cheap, seems like they're leaving a lot of cash on the table. That's actually
a touch worrisome, naturally, because it reduces their ability to fund the
business through downtimes and make investments into the product (etc). I
depend on their product enough that I want their company to be robust and
healthy, even if I have to pay more for that to happen. I know they only have
a few people to pay today, and I could be wrong about my core assumption, but
I don't think they're anywhere near what the market will bear.

I would have paid almost four times as much without thinking myself poorly
used. I originally bought sometime in late 2012 and used version 3 since
sometime in 2013... which means I've been getting many of the benefits of the
upgrade for close to four years. To be honest, I would have even understood if
I had been asked to pay the full license fee again and would have done so
without pause.

------
agentgt
One of the reasons I still use both Emacs and Vim (yes I strangely use both)
is because I can go execute them on a terminal (terminal, tmux, screen, etc).

There are just so many times I need to SSH into a machine. I know Emacs has
some remote file editing capabilities but for some reason I never liked it (I
can't recall why now... I think it was the need to sudo).

So I'm wondering what sublime text fans do for remote editing?

~~~
jefurii
> I know Emacs has some remote file editing capabilities but for some reason I
> never liked it (I can't recall why now... I think it was the need to sudo).

Tramp ([https://www.gnu.org/software/tramp/tramp-
emacs.html](https://www.gnu.org/software/tramp/tramp-emacs.html)) enables
seamless remote editing over ssh/scp. By default it asks for your password all
the time but you can cache that. Add to your ~/.emacs

    
    
      (require 'tramp)
      (setq tramp-default-method "scp")
      (setq password-cache-expiry 1800)

~~~
Rondom
You probably should use public key authentication and ssh-agent.

------
m_st
Finally! I was using Build 3126 just about 2 hours ago and thinking that I
haven't seen an update in a looong time. And there it is now. Congratulations
to the team at Sublime HQ. Keep up the great work!

------
JCSato
Finally bought a license a week ago - happiest I've been to spend money in a
long time. Every other editor I use, I end up doing a bunch to try to make it
more like Sublime. Congratulations to the team!

------
Mahn
Tangential, but is everyone using Sublime comfortable with the sidebar on the
left? Moving the sidebar to the right is the first thing I do in every editor,
and the few times I tried Sublime I was surprised that for all its
customizability that option doesn't exist. I was skimming through the
changelog now and it seems like this is still true today.

~~~
ndh2
What do you use the sidebar for?

With Ctrl+P I've never needed the sidebar. Also I like it better if the entire
screen is dark. So I'm always in fullscreen with the sidebar hidden.

~~~
Eleopteryx
To browse my application's directory structure and optionally open a file to
edit.

------
samueloph
imagine living in a world where a good software like sublime text was free
software...

i know i know, to monetize selling free software is impossible (when people
say they're monetizing selling free software they're actually selling services
related to that free software, not the software itself), but one can dream...

edit-> some people are confusing the term "free software", i'd like to clarify
that i mean free as in free speech, not free as in free beer.

~~~
joncalhoun
I honestly don't see any reason for Sublime Text to ever be more free than it
is. The unlicensed version works as well as the paid version. The only real
usability difference is that it asks you about a license every so often. If
that reminder starts to annoy you it likely indicates that you are using ST
often enough that you should pay for it.

I don't understand why so many developers are willing to pay thousands to
upgrade their hardware frequently, but then aren't willing to pay $80 (or $30
to upgrade) once every what, 5 years?, for software that they use in the realm
of 30+hrs per week. Sublime text has easily saved me enough time to earn that
back.

~~~
richeyryan
OP means free as in speech as opposed to free as in beer. He would like the
source to be available and to have the freedom to alter or redistribute it.

------
funnelsgun
I bought my Sublime Text 2 license in 2012. 5 years later and its the best $80
I've ever spent. I'm so pleased Jon finished 3.0. Subscription upgraded.

------
mixmastamyk
Looking at the screen shot, I still find it odd that, they use a white
background for the file panel on the left. This has the effect of drawing the
eye to it, making it the focal point of the window.

That's the least important part of my editor honestly. Would expect it be a
lot more low-key.

~~~
undershirt
i had a similar complaint when the github navigation bar turned grey, but I
just don't even notice it anymore. hard for me to discern UX principles here
from user familiarity.

------
tkubacki
I love Sublime because it's rare example of quality linux app.

------
thecrumb
I bought my 2.0 license in 2011. Penciling in 4.0 for 2023 :)

------
Nvorzula
I took a dive away from Sublime Text over to Atom a few years ago because I
was starting up some contract work, didn't want to pay for a copy, and didn't
want to continue doing the hokey thing of using a friend's license for work
purposes. So I got use to Atom just fine, plus the UI is nice.

I mean, Atom is nice. The package management is all there and frequent updates
are great, but...I don't write JS/HTML/CSS/PHP. I typically write Python, Go,
Java, and heck even Prolog. Reading the changelog you can clearly see that
they have a target audience, and I am not in it.

On the performance side (you knew it was coming!) I am mostly fine except for
opening a project directory. I swear Atom has a coded in `sleep` whenever you
try to open a file explorer. At first, I thought that this was a cute little
quirk that would disappear after an update one day. But that update never
came.

So I'll download Sublime again. Spend a morning to get it "just so" for, at
the very least, Python and Go. I can easily see Sublime winning me back if I
reinvest in it.

~~~
sclangdon
I'm always bemused by software developers who are unwilling to pay for
software. Especially software they actually use.

If software developers don't value software, there is something very wrong
with our industry.

~~~
teddyh
> _If software developers don 't value software, there is something very wrong
> with our industry._

Oh, they _value_ it, all right. They just don’t want to _buy_ it, at least not
in the customary fashion. They’re more than happy to pay for software using
bug fixes, feature contributions, community engagement, or even their own
software. Maybe, just maybe, software for software developers isn’t a good
product to be sold the way software is usually sold?

~~~
criddell
The developer giving free licenses to big contributors is a very solid plan.
It's an inexpensive way to reward the most valuable members of your community
and keeps them engaged.

However, most people just _use_ Sublime Text. If the software were expensive I
probably wouldn't feel so strongly. Looking for and fixing bugs in Sublime
Text would be a terrible use of my time. For many of us, $80 represents an
hour or two of work.

------
arh68
Note: if for some reason your b3126 doesn't work properly after running b3143,
I found that deleting _just_ the Packages folder from my data folder [0] was
enough to get b3126 back to normal.

[0]
[https://www.sublimetext.com/docs/3/revert.html](https://www.sublimetext.com/docs/3/revert.html)

------
esolyt
Sublime's startup time (even before 3.0) never failed to amaze me, especially
compared to Atom and VSCode.

And now it starts even faster.

------
jdc0589
wow, congrats Jon and Will, this has been a long time coming. I can not think
of more than maybe one other piece of software I _gladly_ pay for and look
forward to new releases.

Also, Will: I apologize for being one of those assholes with a moderately
popular plugin that still hasn't updated the thing to follow Package Control
best practices.

I'm sure you guys have discussed it somewhere in the past, but would you
comment on where you see Sublime heading feature wise now that there is,
arguably, some competition in the same general editor market (vs code, atom,
etc...)? I don't like comparing stuff and saying "why can you just do that"
but some of those editors, even with all their shortcomings, have massively
benefited from good debugger support (vs code), and a pretty well though out
set of features to support plugin developers (dependency management, testing,
etc...).

------
gkya
As an enthusiastic Emacs user I can say that Sublime Text is one of the best
text editors out there, together with Emacs and Vi-family. I've only
sporadically used it but it's really nice. If I was using my "text editor"
only for text-editing (I use _Emacs apps_ like Gnus, Elfeed and Org-mode, and
really enjoy Elisp and the programmable environment it provides), I'd
definitely use it.

One thing that I don't understand is though, when I buy ST, what do I buy?
I've only seen others use full versions but as far as I can tell it's only the
[UNREGISTERED] bit in the titlebar and the random "please buy me" popup. It's
understandable that one would pay merely to sustain its development but is
there any actual differences?

~~~
kmin93
With a license, you get access to the dev builds[0].

Most, if not all, of the new features of the 3.0 release were present in the
latest dev version (the dev builds get updated much more frequently, as
opposed to the public build, which was last updated Sep 2016).

[0] [https://www.sublimetext.com/3dev](https://www.sublimetext.com/3dev)

------
emh68
ST is the only editor with non-insane indentation controls: it's right there
at the bottom of the window (want to start using 4-space indent in a JS file
in the middle of a project full of C++ code that's tab indented? In a project
where some C++ devs wrote 4-space indebted JS, when you normally prefer 2, but
what to stay consistent? No problem, it's a click away). IntelliJ enforces
per-language indentation (what if you have multiple projects with 2 or 4 space
indent? Tough luck) and IIRC Atom requires you to download a barely-maintained
plugin just to get something even resembling indentation control (and you have
to edit a config file to change it - on the fly this ain't!)

~~~
Flimm
Using a .editorconfig file solves this problem in many text editors.
[http://editorconfig.org](http://editorconfig.org)

------
longsangstan
I love Sublime. Tried Atom, but too slow on my 2012 Macbook Air.

One question: How is sublime sustainable economically? I mean alternatives
like Atom is free & open source, supported by a big company. With a infinite
free trial model, how can sublime survive?

~~~
nkkollaw
Many people buy it. It's expensive, too...

~~~
sleepyhead
It's cheap. I use it ten hours every day. It costs less than I would charge
for an hour of consulting. Ok so I do live in one of the most expensive
countries in the world but even in a developing country a developer don't have
to work long to pay for this license for a tool they would use a lot every
day.

~~~
nkkollaw
It's not cheap compared to other software, and not cheap compared to most text
editors and even most IDEs.

I didn't say it's not worth it, I said it's not cheap. It's not.

~~~
sleepyhead
Less than one hour working time for the core software used when developing is
cheap.

A lot of software is very under priced in terms of value. The App Store and
SaaS copycats pricing doesn't reflect the value or the cost of software - you
need big volumes and many go bust due to no profits.

I paid for ST2 in 2012. Five years later the upgrade price is only $30. Should
have been more.

------
ericthor
Can any active users comment on the package ecosystem. Active? Running into
any problems?

~~~
oAlbe
Very active. I use a fair share of them, and they are updated regularly.

On the rare occasion that something breaks (Seti_UI theme, mostly. But to be
fair, I installed it when it wasn't stable yet), fixes are often published the
next day or at most in the next handful of days. In the meantime you can just
disable a plugin and go ahead. But again, it happened rarely to me.

The only problem (that I'm aware of, correct me if I'm wrong) they ran into
was the whole deal with Kite basically paying some plugin devs to hide spyware
into their code. But that has been handled and solved, and lead to the
creation of basic guidelines for plugin developments and extensive discussion
of the forum. Devs were very responsive.

------
tarikjn
I have used Sublime for many years, but had to switch to Atom for a large
mono-repo codebase, because there is no decent plugin on Sublime to exclude
Git-ignored files from search. The only one available froze my computer every
minute.

------
funkjunky
Just adding my voice to the chorus of users that love sublime text so much
that we are begging you to take more of our money. I cannot live or function
without it, I use it for everything I do.

Discovering sublime text was crucial to my early development as a programmer,
I can easily see myself losing interest in it without having such a powerful,
efficient, intuitive, and FUN tool at my fingertips. Yeah I said it: fun.
Sublime text is fun for me. I even type my emails and web form responses in
it, just because.

Anyway, congrats on the release, I love sublime text, you already have my
money but seriously, I'll give you more

------
gespadas
Finally! Congrats devs! :-)

------
Yaggo
Unfortunately the macOS version still has really annoying issue for virtual
desktop users: the editor windows are not restored to their previous virtual
desktops after restart/reboot. Instead, all windows will open on the current
desktop.

If you wish this to be fixed, please comment the related forum post:
[https://forum.sublimetext.com/t/macos-window-restoration-
to-...](https://forum.sublimetext.com/t/macos-window-restoration-to-correct-
spaces-on-restart/24884)

------
gapo
I think Sublime is a great editor.

I enjoy a lot of the nice UI based workflows Sublime provides - but always
felt that mastering VIM / emacs would provide me a far better pay out. Does
any body else agree ?

~~~
chimprich
I haven't used Sublime much but I get the impression I'm far faster in Emacs
than work colleagues etc. are in Sublime or the latest flavour of IDE. That is
after at least a decade and a half of learning and configuring Emacs to my
preferences though.

At least part of that efficiency (apart from Emacs being awesome) is that I've
been able to keep getting better at using my editor rather than having to
change tools every so often as less configurable editors get overtaken by ones
with new features.

Emacs is pretty deep (I keep discovering new things) and configurable in the
extreme. I think it's very likely that it will last for decades yet - any
killer innovation that another editor comes up with is likely to be quickly
copied into Emacs.

~~~
chimprich
Downvoted by a vi fan?

------
reimertz
These news was a good reminder that I still used the trial version of the app.
I somehow managed to getting used to all those "on-save reminder" you'd get
every now and then.

Just bought it.

------
vijaybritto
I was wondering in the afternoon about when the next sublime would be released
and what it would contain. Flabbergasted to see it trending no 1 in HN!!

------
ghostbrainalpha
Sublime is so good, I just started using it to replace my Note Pad app for
non-dev related stuff. For example shopping lists, meeting notes, and to do
lists.

I found it was just easier to have one app to do everything.

Even though I don't have certain nice text formatting features, I use Code
Comments to make certain lines distinct.

That's how you know you LOVE a product, when you still prefer to use it even
for things it isn't designed for.

------
NuSkooler
Thank you for your hard work! THIS is the editor I use on Windows, Linux, and
OS X. You will not find a box that I work on without Sublime running.

------
brad0
Thanks guys for a solid piece of software.

After using ST for five years I felt like I should probably purchase a licence
:) I feel guilty for not doing it sooner.

------
donatj
I use Sublime mostly for large files and it's awesomly quick and useful
search. I've switched to VSCode for most other tasks however.

------
mathnode
I moved from Vim to ST around 2012, I missed the textmate hype, and never
looked back.

Since then it has been my main editor, cross platform for php, then python,
then ruby, to java (...yup), and now clojure and racket. And of course all the
SQL, shell scripts, and config file munging in between.

Maybe one day I will learn emacs, but for the meantime I am happy and
productive.

------
wnevets
> Startup is faster, opening files is faster, and scrolling is more efficient.

This is a big reason why I still use sublime over atom.

------
OutsmartDan
Amazing, I don't think i've ever used "beta" products for so long. Glad it's
finally official!

~~~
jrimbault
I think I played Minecraft just before it went into beta and stopped playing
it when it "came out". I don't know how long that was, but Sublime Text 3 beta
certainly felt even longer.

edit: correction, the beta of minecraft lasted only a year, so it definitely
felt longer to me. Weird memory tricks eh.

~~~
ejolto
I was going to say maybe you mixed up the alpha and beta version, but turns
out Minecraft was only in alpha for six months. Weird, felt much longer for me
too.

------
punnerud
I don't like the Touch Bar support in the way they made in. How to disable:
[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/46218557/how-to-
disable-...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/46218557/how-to-disable-
touch-bar-in-sublime)

------
johnmc408
Do they support "virtual cursor" yet? (that is where you can move the cursor
up/down/left/right over "empty" space and not have the cursor "hug" the
text...I really miss this feature and didn't see it in Sublime or VSCode
(never tried Atom)

------
erikb
Reading the article it feels like they raised the major number for no reason.
But actually if they changed the API a lot and have rewritten parts, then it's
really valid. Maybe they should hire a real marketing person, or at least pay
for some marketing consulting here and there.

------
sercand
This week SourceTree also changed its icon, two favorite developer tool icon
changes confuse me all day.

------
AJRF
Is Sublime super good for webdev or something? Does it have a bunch of
indespensible plugins for webdev? I cant see upside when comparing it to Vim,
but I see lots and lots of folks rave about it so im willing to admit I’m
wrong but would like to know why people love it so much.

~~~
defrex
For me the killer feature of ST is multiple cursors. Despite being relatively
fluent in vim, that one feature has always prevented me from switching.

~~~
AJRF
Are "multiple cursors" in ST the same as "visual blocks" in Vim?

~~~
elnygren
Visual mode is slow and awkward compared to what ST can do with cmd+D, for
example.

IME, vim actually loses in performance too when editing multiple lines.

------
old_chap
As a try-hard wanna be-learning-programmer. ST leaves me very satisfied and
very thankful for the autocomplete feature (im sure more experienced
programmers can see the flaws here though).

I work in XML and SQL in my everyday work activities and its highlighting
features are stupid good.

------
jokoon
A little late to the party, but I'm glad to see folding code doesn't happen at
a new line.

Although there is still no blinking block caret. The size can be changed but
it's a solid color, not transparent.

Also I wonder if I could change the background color of the brace matching
highlight.

------
cunningfatalist
I switched to JetBrains IDEs quite some time ago, but Sublime is still my
favorite scratchpad. What make sublime so much better than other editors is
how fast and usable it is. I don't want it to be as fancy as VSCode, I just
want it to be fast.

------
faaq
What theme Are They using in the screen-capture [0] of sublime text?

[0] -
[https://www.sublimetext.com/screenshots/3.0/linux.png](https://www.sublimetext.com/screenshots/3.0/linux.png)

~~~
wbond
That is the new Default theme with the Mariana color scheme.

~~~
faaq
Thanks you!

------
dsego
If anybody is looking for a more "pro" ui theme, try monokai.pro/sublime-text.
You have to buy a license though. It's actually made by the same guy who
created the original monokai theme. There is a vscode version as well.

~~~
woodrowbarlow
what does a "pro ui theme" even mean?

~~~
dsego
More elegant, discrete, well-thought-out, carefully crafted, developed with
design rigor?

------
xs
Is there an option to print yet?

~~~
davidu
Not easy for an editor to support. There are much better tools available to
print code or reflow plaintext into a .ps or .pdf.

Enscript[1] is my (the?) preferred way and a plugin would be a fine tay to
achieve this. Will format code in almost any way you could ever imagine.

1:
[https://www.gnu.org/software/enscript/](https://www.gnu.org/software/enscript/)

------
macksol
Can't imaging going back to Sublime after switching to VS Code a few months
ago.

------
cdnsteve
Does anyone knowledge of what version 3 is written in, still C++ as version 2?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822114](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2822114)

------
roystonvassey
As someone who greatly under-utilizes Sublime, I'm still amazed at the ease
with which it handles crazy, large files. I never even notice it until someone
remarks on how I'm able to open a ~20 Mb file without hassle.

~~~
shouldgowork
But it's not that great at several GB :(

~~~
ch8230
I'd guess most editors do. Have you found an editor that doesn't?

~~~
dotancohen
I open multi-GB files often enough in VIM. Just make sure that you've disabled
any plugins, as _those_ will often crush under large files. The `-u NONE`
option will disable `.vimrc` and thus all plugins as well.

See relevant discussion on Stack Exchange:
[https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/139254/why-cant-
vim...](https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/139254/why-cant-vim-
open-a-100-mb-text-file-when-i-have-16-gb-ram/139286#139286)

------
jokoon
It's even faster than before... Atom has more catching up to do...

------
speleding
It's just $11 to upgrade from version 2... that's a steal

------
norswap
How learnable is Sublime?

\- Is there a way to lookup documentation while using the editor (contextual
help)?

\- Is there a way to access most features without key bindings and to learn
the key bindings while doing so?

------
vkanko
One of the best software purchases i have done. But damned be me for
purchasing it 25th of Jan and not qualifying for free upgrade. Oh well, the
upgrade price isn't that bad.

------
kahlonel
I've been a loyal user of Sublime until a few years ago when I switched to
Vim. Still have this beauty in my computer because of how happily it handles
large files <3

------
skinnymuch
For people on Mac, which plugins make Sublime better than current Textmate?
I've never switched from it just because, but wouldn't mind switching or
paying.

~~~
bsimpson
SublimeGit is fantastic. Incremental find (I think it's Ctrl+D) is like
multicursor, but it selects the next occurrence of a string, so the cursors
don't have to be on adjacent lines. It's been so long since I've used TextMate
that I don't remember all the differences, but those two alone are worth
switching for.

I also have SidebarEnhancements, Calculate, Alignment, EditorConfig, and
Default File Type installed. None of them make a major impact, but they all
make the experience a tad nicer.

~~~
skinnymuch
Thanks. I don't think it has incremental find. Just same point in lines but
I'm not sure.

------
nik736
Does Sublime come with a Git integration like Atom does?

~~~
azeirah
There are Git plugins, but Git is not integrated into Sublime itself. There
are many many Git plugins though, all great ones :)

~~~
rebolyte
I've found GitSavvy to work quite well:
[https://packagecontrol.io/packages/GitSavvy](https://packagecontrol.io/packages/GitSavvy)

~~~
dsego
GitSavvy + GitGutter + GitCommitMsg

------
saikatsg
Looks like the download page has not been updated. It still says - "Sublime
Text 3 is currently in beta. The latest build is 3126"

------
lowsenberg
I don't know how often I type 'subl3 -n' every day. One of my all-time
favorite tools. I'm happy to pay for the upgrade.

------
willcodeforfoo
Long-time ST2 and ST3 user. I think I've more or less moved to VS Code but
wanted to chime in: Great website! And loads super fast.

------
dna_polymerase
I just updated my Sublime and switched to the new layout. Woa! Once again I'm
happy I invested in this beautiful piece of software!

------
mcemilg
What is the message behind the showing tensorflow cpp codes on the update
image? Even cpp programmers can code on the Sublime Text?

------
skybrian
I'm curious how the language support works? There is apparently a plugin for
language server protocol, but it's in beta.

~~~
frou_dh
In stock form, Sublime does not have much "real" knowledge of the code. The
syntax highlighting and autocompletion are powered off of surface-level text
analysis rather than any hooks into toolchains.

There are numerous 3rd party packages to improve on this for specific
languages. Hopefully the Language Server effort takes off and reduces the
rampant duplication of effort between them.

------
wintorez
No matter how many other editors or IDEs I tried, I always went back to
Sublime. It's much faster than Atom, VSCode, etc.

------
ntrepid8
I love it! Sublime Text is an excellent editor and I use it every day. It's
worth every penny for a paid license.

------
noncoml
I bought a Sublime license about 2 years ago and to my surprise it is valid
for 3.0 as well! Thanks Sublime folks!

------
undoware
Has anyone tried both Sublime Text 3 and Atom 1.20? I'd love to see a
compare/contrast

~~~
aarbor989
I casually switched to Atom for a week or two and although i think it looks a
lot prettier out of the box, it just feels HEAVY. Launching can take awhile
and it freezes up a decent amount. I've also seen it suck up quite a bit of
memory at times. Atom has made some strides in the past couple releases but
I'll be sticking to Sublime for the time being.

------
mundanevoice
Thanks for building a great editor that just works and is fast enough. It has
the lowest barrier to entry and is mostly free due to unlimited trial. 5 years
ago, when I started writing code professionally, Sublime made things so easy
because I didn't have to learn an IDE to write code.

Many kudos and one day I will definitely buy a LICENSE.

~~~
fastball
You don't make enough after 5 years as a coder to justify an $80 expense?

~~~
mundanevoice
I make enough to buy any damn License I want. I never said it was not
justified. I don't use Sublime these days. I had fond memories of starting
with Sublime and so I said and for the nostalgia sake, I will fucking buy the
license as well. So stop assuming things and judging people, alright?

------
PopsiclePete
my second fav. text editor after vs code. I gotta say tho, VS Code did get the
plugin story better - they don't seem to clash/conflict with each other and
with global settings the way they did (for me at least) with sublime.

------
macksol
Can't imagine going back to Sublime after switching to VS Code a few months
ago.

------
IshV
Is it just me or does the new logo look a lot like Winamp's logo?

------
EGreg
Just curious, how would this Sublime compare to the latest TextMate?

------
beamatronic
Does it support printing?

------
pjmlp
Congratulations on the release, getting a new license later on.

------
daok
I don't understand that a product oriented for software engineer use sentence
like "Significantly improved startup time" instead of real numbers. What does
that mean "significantly"? 10%...50%?

~~~
jdc0589
like lots of software, a lot of that can depend on plugins, themes, how many
buffers are getting re-opened from the previous editor state, etc.... I
imagine it makes it hard to produce meaningful numbers outside of extremely
controlled test cases, and might be misleading to some people.

~~~
mariusmg
> I imagine it makes it hard to produce

They should just compare the startup time of stock versions of 2 and 3 and
post those.

~~~
jdc0589
That would probably be a good middle ground. You will still get people saying
"what the hell, mine take 3 seconds to start up with 10000 plugins and 20 1MB
files open, but you say 350ms?" But, can't please everyone.

------
betadreamer
can you guys share what you LOVE about sublime? I mostly just use it as
regular editor with Command P to open other files. I know I can do more than
this...

~~~
m1keil
\- CMD + Shift + P for command platter \- Column select \- Speed

------
jasonrhaas
Woo hoo! I love ST. I think the biggest thing lacking now is a solid package
manager. I like how on VSCode and Atom you can kind of see the "stars" or
popularity of the package before you install it.

~~~
meritt
[https://packagecontrol.io/](https://packagecontrol.io/)

~~~
SippinLean
Still no way to learn about the extensions from within the editor itself.
VSCode has the edge here, this is one of those things that really makes sense
to have a UI for (beyond ST's Command Palette)

------
Phenix88be
Too late ! I m a spacemacs user now !

Seriously, this release took ages...

------
keypress
Is it open source?

------
ddingus
I love this program. Will buy another license.

Thank you for it.

------
ijafri
wow!! just ended my evaluation with this release and purchased the license...

------
norswap
Why Sublime over other text editors or IDEs?

What are the deep conceptual differences, the strongly held opinions?

------
saikatsg
Finally it has arrived :)

------
peteretep
Linux finally has a decent text editor!

~~~
typon
Vim has been on Linux for years now

~~~
nf05papsjfVbc
and emacs (I use both) but not everyone is able to see how good they are,
unfortunately.

~~~
mollusk
Just curious, how can you use both? Isn't muscle memory an obstacle when
switching between them?

~~~
nf05papsjfVbc
I mostly use emacs (having moved to it relatively recently) but fall back to
vim when editing/viewing a small single file. On the odd occasion I do hit the
wrong keys from misplaced muscle memory (and in vim a bunch of things could
happen quickly) but usually I still have the Vim muscle memory and can manage.
My main driver is emacs though.

------
m6g6a
ligatures?

------
Jeaye
Is it still proprietary nagware?

------
nkkollaw
Touchbar support? Does it still sort files in the tree view with folders first
on Mac?

------
nolepointer
Does anyone else see the old icon when pinned to the taskbar?

~~~
max23_
Same here after the update. Just do a restart and you should see the new icon
in the taskbar.

------
whipoodle
Best editor out there. Congrats!

------
jenkijo
Oh shit! It come back

~~~
jrimbault
There's always been updates :/

[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=sublimetext.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=sublimetext.com)

------
paultopia
It came out of beta? It came out of beta!!1!11111

------
jgh
is everyone just going to ignore that awful tab bar at the top?

~~~
iotku
Considering that if you really dislike it you can apply a different theme in
about 10 seconds, probably.

Personally I'm not too big of a fan of the styling there, but it's far from a
critical issue.

